# Mental disorders and insulin resistance



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Specifically depression and anxiety disorder. Have you ever wondered why your medicine isn't working for your depression? Why your mindfulness and CBT isn't allowing you any freedom from the ptsd, high anxiety, ocd? Ever think it might be related to all of the sugar and carbs you've been consuming for years? What about insomnia? What about brain fog or derealization??

I like this video, how she explains this problem makes perfect sense to me. 






I've suffered with a hormonal imbalance for over 12 years and since I was a little kid, I would crave sugar like nobody's business. Once, my mother left her pepsi out on the diningroom table and I chugged it, to my surprise it was her ashtray. I didn't even think about that. All I wanted was SUGAR, any form of it and I got a mouth full of ashes. That never stopped me from consuming sugar or caffeine. Every panic attack I've ever had was due to caffeine, or lack of food. When I eat through out the day with 3 meals, I feel a little better, a little normal but think of how you can feel with eating every two to three hours with healthy foods and no crappy refined sugars or carbohydrates. Nuts, peanutbutter with no sugar added, celery, bell peppers, fruit. I know, it's difficult to do this because of how expensive food is everywhere with the crappiest food being the cheapest. It's horrible. For me, it's insulin resistance and this is a huge problem for so many people. Ever feel like you're about to go insane if you can't eat sugar, or have a massive headache after eating? And you have a mental disorder of some kind. 


How many therapists actually take nutrition into consideration or insulin resistance before diagnosing us? 


The Nine Best Health Steps To Take


----------



## justjessie (Oct 7, 2009)

I was in a support group that banned flour and sugar for a month. Best I ever felt.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

justjessie said:


> I was in a support group that banned flour and sugar for a month. Best I ever felt.


If I even a spoonful of sugar, I relapse, stay up ALL night and have panic attacks and become afraid of being outside. Thank you for posting!


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

justjessie said:


> I was in a support group that banned flour and sugar for a month. Best I ever felt.


So...why did you quit? Boggles my mind that people will continue to consume what screws them up.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Cosmicsense said:


> So...why did you quit? Boggles my mind that people will continue to consume what screws them up.


People don't quit because they're born eating crap and get addicted to it. If you have nothing but mean things to say, then refrain from even commenting.


----------



## xEmilyx (Jan 3, 2011)

so.....what's considered carbohydrates? I mean everything has carbs in it, but does she mean candy/junk food?
...how would you get rid of too much insulin? eat more?


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

xEmilyx said:


> so.....what's considered carbohydrates? I mean everything has carbs in it, but does she mean candy/junk food?
> ...how would you get rid of too much insulin? eat more?


Refined sugar, mcdonalds, candy, soda, chocolate with sugar, basically anything that is rapidly converted into glucose. 

You get on a hypoglycemic diet and you eat either 2-3 hours apart or 5-6 hours apart, peanuts, lentils, beans, salad, veggies, anything that will trickle glucose into your system slowly.

High carbs I meant. Get on a low carb diet.


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

chip said:


> People don't quit because they're born eating crap and get addicted to it. If you have nothing but mean things to say, then refrain from even commenting.




You call that being mean? Get a grip. What you say is just a sign of weakness, and your comment is enabling. Not cool.


----------



## justjessie (Oct 7, 2009)

chip said:


> People don't quit because they're born eating crap and get addicted to it. If you have nothing but mean things to say, then refrain from even commenting.


Thank you. That's what happened to me. Just born into a bad diet and some people are more sensitive to it than others and crave it. Eventually I developed bulimia and the support group I joined was for sugar and flour addicts. I didn't know I was one until the first meeting and everything in my life starting matching up with other people's stories.


----------



## justjessie (Oct 7, 2009)

Cosmicsense said:


> So...why did you quit? Boggles my mind that people will continue to consume what screws them up.


 I can't really answer that with one reason. I joined because I needed help with my bulimia and nothing else was working. Problem is bulimia is very addicting.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

justjessie said:


> Thank you. That's what happened to me. Just born into a bad diet and some people are more sensitive to it than others and crave it. Eventually I developed bulimia and the support group I joined was for sugar and flour addicts. I didn't know I was one until the first meeting and everything in my life starting matching up with other people's stories.


I had bulimia, too and I was highly addicted to what you talk about. Did you experience any anxiety or sadness from it? How much sugary food can you eat until you feel really awful?


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

For the record, I was born into a "bad diet" and so was most of western civilization for the last couple of generations. It's a terrible cop-out. Once I hit 18, I stopped eating processed foods, and drinking sugary drinks. It's been over a decade of fine tuning from that initial big jump. I suffered for many, many months before leveling out and fully adapting. 

I can't have ANY massive dose of simple sugar. No cookies, candy bars, sodas, etc...or it's back to square one...I mean, not entirely. It won't take me months to adapt back, but I will feel like poo for at least the next 24 hours. It's in your gut. If you eat this junk, it will screw up your gut. That's what takes months to switch around. You gotta clean out your gut of the gunk, funk, and whatever else is in there, then treat it well with cultured foods, probiotics, and whole foods.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Cosmicsense said:


> For the record, I was born into a "bad diet" and so was most of western civilization for the last couple of generations. It's a terrible cop-out. Once I hit 18, I stopped eating processed foods, and drinking sugary drinks. It's been over a decade of fine tuning from that initial big jump. I suffered for many, many months before leveling out and fully adapting.
> 
> I can't have ANY massive dose of simple sugar. No cookies, candy bars, sodas, etc...or it's back to square one...I mean, not entirely. It won't take me months to adapt back, but I will feel like poo for at least the next 24 hours. It's in your gut. If you eat this junk, it will screw up your gut. That's what takes months to switch around. You gotta clean out your gut of the gunk, funk, and whatever else is in there, then treat it well with cultured foods, probiotics, and whole foods.


That's nice, but you're not like other people and you don't have bulimia or an eating disorder, right? People who have eating disorders crave sweets and junk food. I grew up poor so I craved bad things that I did not need. Almost everyone is born into a bad diet.


----------



## justjessie (Oct 7, 2009)

I had social anxiety growing up. Just afraid to approach people. Always felt different. My tolerance goes up or down to how much I've been eating but in my hard core bulimia days...when it was worse I mean...I could eat a whole pecan pie and more. I was just looking for that high. Nowadays I get a craving for that chocolate bar but more than one makes me feel crappy.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

81% is a scary figure, I would be interested in the research behind that. The figures I've seen are about 25-35% of Westerners, with about 75% of those who are overweight. Whatever is accurate, I highly recommend anyone with unaccountable weight issues getting their blood glucose levels tested.

The most frustrating thing for me was how many years I was telling doctors I was stupidly lethargic and it wasn't right before one that wasn't even my GP suggested I get my insulin levels checked. I went through about 5 years of hating food because everything I ate would make me feel ill, so I wouldn't eat, which compounded the whole having no energy part, and as I couldn't see the pattern to what would make me feel ill when I did become too hungry to ignore I wouldn't put effort into what I ate, I knew I was going to feel ill anyway so it was pointless. The stupid thing is my diet wasn't particularly unhealthy besides not eating enough, it was just as a vegetarian I relied on grains and starchy vegetables as a base for meals rather than meat. There were times that I had more weight for the reasons she talks about and even had crappy doctors attempt to tell me to eat less on the presumption I must eat too much, the inaccurate and unhelpful presumptions were frustrating.

Carbs and sugars are evil for me. Since getting the diagnosis of insulin resistance things are so easy; include a decent protean content with any carbs/sugar, skip sugar whenever possible, go with low GI carbs, and low carb beers are choice. It's nice not needing to sleep through my weekends, and it's nice not hating food!



xEmilyx said:


> so.....what's considered carbohydrates? I mean everything has carbs in it, but does she mean candy/junk food?


The answer isn't to cut out carbs, you need them for energy, however there are good and bad carbs for this and the best way to rate them is by their Glycemic Index, which effectively rates how quickly they are absorbed and raise the glucose level of the blood. High GI foods raise it quickly and cause the insulin to spike quickly, low GI breaks down slower and releases glucose more gradually into the bloodstream, so you don't get the spikes. 

Most of the pre-package foods will typically have high GI ratings, which is why even when people attempt to pick what is marketed as a "healthy" option amongst the bad ones, it's still not good for them. Foods that are mostly simple sugars have high GI ratings, things like dried fruits, white bread, candy and sodas. 

Typically, low GI carbs are things like whole grains, most sweet fruits (ie strawberries), legumes, beans, nuts, fructose, and other starches high in fiber. These are the carbs you want to pick. These carbs do not come in a McDonalds wrapper.

Sadly for me one of my favourite "healthy" options in my former life, potatoes, is high GI.

There's a more detailed list here (randomly chosen, there's plenty others out there): GI Ratings



xEmilyx said:


> ...how would you get rid of too much insulin? eat more?


You don't, it's a process that takes time for the insulin to come back down, however eating more is the worst thing to do because everything we eat results in insulin being produced (presuming you're not diabetic). Once the process has kicked in there's nothing I can do to reverse the extreme tiredness I am hit with besides yield and pass out, the key is eating correctly in the first place.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Sonny said:


> 81% is a scary figure, I would be interested in the research behind that. The figures I've seen are about 25-35% of Westerners, with about 75% of those who are overweight. Whatever is accurate, I highly recommend anyone with unaccountable weight issues getting their blood glucose levels tested.
> 
> The most frustrating thing for me was how many years I was telling doctors I was stupidly lethargic and it wasn't right before one that wasn't even my GP suggested I get my insulin levels checked. I went through about 5 years of hating food because everything I ate would make me feel ill, so I wouldn't eat, which compounded the whole having no energy part, and as I couldn't see the pattern to what would make me feel ill when I did become too hungry to ignore I wouldn't put effort into what I ate, I knew I was going to feel ill anyway so it was pointless. The stupid thing is my diet wasn't particularly unhealthy besides not eating enough, it was just as a vegetarian I relied on grains and starchy vegetables as a base for meals rather than meat. There were times that I had more weight for the reasons she talks about and even had crappy doctors attempt to tell me to eat less on the presumption I must eat too much, the inaccurate and unhelpful presumptions were frustrating.
> 
> ...



Exactly. I haven't had many high GI carbs for two weeks and last night I devoured deep fried fries and today I have this carb hangover and I have really awful anxiety from it, I feel like I want to give up. I know now it's my diet and I've really torn my glands apart from the diet I was on for years.


----------

